# طلب مساعدة فنية في اطفاء الحريق



## علاء ذياب (27 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم 


كل عام وانتم بخير 


أود الإستفسار عن شبكة اطفاء الحريق وتركيب المرشات من نوع pendant type sprinkler بالنسبة لربط الرشاش مع السقف المستعار 

هل يجوز النزول من الخط الرئيسي الى نقطة السقف المستعار مباشرة ام يجب اخذ المرش من السطح العلوي للخط الرئيسي ثم النزول ب 2 كوع 

حيث اني سمعت من احد المهندسين ان الكود يمنع اخذ اي فرع او مرش الا من الجنب او الاعلى 

اليكم الشكل التوضيحي


----------

